# Dog run



## j.w.reid (Mar 29, 2005)

I raise dogs so I might have a little input here. Is this area used strictly for them doing their business or are they put in there when company is over etc. Do you currently do the poop scoop thing in the run? 

I most all my runs set up the following way. I take and dig down between 3 and 4 inches and place 3/4 stone in the bottom. I then take a plate compactor and pack it as hard as possible and try to keep it fairly level as well. It doesnt have to be perfect. this usually ends up taking the level down about an inche or so. I then take and put 2 inches of crush and run and pack it as well. I end up with a nice hard surface that isnt muddy but isnt hard on the dogs pads. I also can take a hose and wash the poop out the back where I lime the heck out of it.

I actually just built a set of kennles for a friend and instead of the crush and run I ended up using polymeric sand. Which i compacted and then lightly misted water on it until it was wet. After it set its like concrete almost. Still not too rough on the pads. I am thinking of redoing my pens this summer like this. 

Keep in mind that most of my pens are in full use most of the time and I see no adverse effects from using packed stone. 

You can actually just put a few inches of crush and run in there and pack it really well you dont have to go through all the extras I do. I just tend to do things well done sometimes lol If you have any ??'s you can drop me a email at [email protected]


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

jw, what kind of dogs do you raise? Ol#1 had a Afgan national champion and I raised and field trialed Gorden Setters for a while. Best dog ever was a German Shepard.


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

I had a yellow lab when I was younger. My Dad built his run by pouring a concrete slab. I'm not sure how deep it was but probably 6-8 ", knowing my Dad. The run is still there today (almost 30 yrs. now) and is still in as good as the day my Dad built it. We were lucky in that it was beside a ditch and I could just hose it off after picking up the solid waste.

...one of my many hated chores whilst growing up!


----------



## mzprfkt (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes the run is striclty for them to do their business. We have a smaller area off to the side that is gaited where we keep them for company.

Your idea is very inyeresting. I will have to let my husband know and see if we can do that. I was worried about the pea gravel and their pads.

We have a Lab with Hip Displasia, so we are very careful to watch what he walks on. Our whole house is carpeted, even the kitchen, just for him.

Thanks for the input. I think concrete may be more expensive with the size of area, but I will be checking into both. Thanks!!!!


----------



## j.w.reid (Mar 29, 2005)

Teetor... I raise beagles and bird dogs, English pointers.


mzprfkt.. The compacted stone mix (crush and run or the poly sand ) is much easier on their pads than concrete. Yet it cleans up very well. I dont know where your from but around here crush and run is pretty cheap and the sand is a little pricey but like I said I am thinking about switching my runs to this myself. You can findt the ston mix at most any quarry in your area. The sand you will need to find a place that sells pavers and retaining wall blocks or materials along that line to find. 

Its not a free fix by any means but it is well worth it and very possible for a handy DIY'er to do themself. 

Justin


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Cool jw. I love bird hunting over dogs and was kind of glad that my first Gordon went oversized. I don't see much getting accomplished in the ring.
Funny story. After teaching Zac the basics, I took him out on the levees just to sniff around and start gun breaking him. He never even flinched as I worked up to the 12 ga., everything is going good so I decided to turn him loose for a while. The dude is gone for about 10 mins. and comes back with a Mallard. A 60 pt. duck AND it's out of season!
What do you do? He's only 11 months and I was saving teaching him about calenders, seasons and point systems until he was a little older.
I just praised him, dried him off and went home and had a little duck for dinner. He had a taste too, not a lot of meat on one duck.


----------

